# Greetings from Roberta and Cookie



## Roberta70 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,
My name is Roberta and I've come here to introduce Cookie in your wonderful community.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cookie is very cute! I love that dog as well!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oooh she's just adorable! How old is she? 

LOVE the pic of her on the shelf! She decorates it very nicely.


----------



## GraceC (Feb 22, 2018)

So cute! Are your cat keeps up friendly relations with the dog all the time?


----------

